# Cell Phones



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw my buddy Pete (Winkyee on here) just got a new Blackberry Torch, and wanted see what everybody is running and how they like it.

I am running a Blackberry Torch (9800) with Blackberry OS 6.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh look another cell phone thread!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Indeed...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont own a cell phone

/leaves


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

You didn't have "$10 Virgin Mobile Flip Phone" as a choice, so I didn't vote.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Droid FTW !

Apple makes you pay for everything wont let you make/publish free apps horrible company besides who wants a mac


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

iPhone


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Incredible 2...battery life isn't the best but the phone performs great and I haven't had a problem with it yet


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> You didn't have "$10 Virgin Mobile Flip Phone" as a choice, so I didn't vote.


x2


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

android. for apple, you sacrifice $$ and features for elegance. imo, good for noobs and elitists.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

diddye said:


> android. for apple, you sacrifice $$ and features for elegance. imo, good for noobs and elitists.


I agree, but I would say with Android you sacrifice RAM and data usage for open source Apps. Thats why I ended up with a BB. Compressed data and the more organized OS.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Htc evo 4g


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

^Thats a nice phone from what Ive seen


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes its preety gd but the battery life kinda sukks and 4g network is a pain in the ass to connect to


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Isn't RIM going out of business?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

How do you like the mid-90s style looking web browsing on the torch? My bro has a torch. Horrible phone. All Blackberries in general.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ive gone through literally 6 black berries. Horrible phones


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Verizon htc Thunderbolt.

I bought the extended battery which makes a rather bulky phone that muck bulkier BUT the battery does last a while.

For the most part it works good, but does F-up from time to time.

Next time I may try an iphone but not til they support 4G and since I am locked into the T-bolt for the next 1.5 years I'm sure it will support it by then...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Boobah said:


> How do you like the mid-90s style looking web browsing on the torch? My bro has a torch. Horrible phone. All Blackberries in general.


Lol you don't know what you are talking about. I was a part of a team that did testing for AT&T and the Torch outperformed almost all the phones on the market right now. The only competition was from the iPhone 4, the HTC Evo and Incred and the Motorola Atrix (overall scores). Thanks for playing the troll game once again tho.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Got the atrix, it shits on BB. Sister has a blackberry Torch and it sucks.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I used both and proffered the BB


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i didnt vote cus i have a BB and i HATE it. i have the Storm (i believe... its the generic lookin one) and accessing pictures is dirt slow, web browsing is dirt slow, plus the browsing is limited to sites that have mobile web sites... i cant get on p-fury on there for some reason. My contract is up in November and I am either going to go I4 or Droid, im still not sure which one.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It seems like any point I give that contradicts your point of view would be considered trolling. I can pretty much picture how frustrated you probably are now that Nick and Back have also called BBs sh*t. "BUt but we did a test, i was on the test team, your all dumb and dont know sh*t!!".


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> It seems like any point I give that contradicts your point of view would be considered trolling. I can pretty much picture how frustrated you probably are now that Nick and Back have also called BBs sh*t. "BUt but we did a test, i was on the test team, your all dumb and dont know sh*t!!".


Actually I like those guys so I wouldnt mind







I can understand why people don't like BB's, its pretty reasonable.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Never tried a Android OS yet but would give one a try from the reviews I have heard


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

samsung droid


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Isn't RIM going out of business?


No.

[/quote]

Well this is all odd then...

http://www.businessinsider.com/rim-earnings-analysis-2011-6

BB's are great for people who don't have an iphone or droid!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

heres mine....


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

P-Freak101 said:


> heres mine....


One of my friends has it - nice phone


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

HTC Sensation .

Can't beat HTC for build quality, and Android for customizing. Once you get the custom ROMs is awesome.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Got the atrix, it shits on BB. Sister has a blackberry Torch and it sucks.


just got the atrix today... what a phone

Im new to these superphones what apps should i grab and sh*t like that?

any good free games out there?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

good free games:

Drag Racing
Contract Killer
Words with Friends
3D Bowling
Angry Birds
Duckhunt
Paper Toss

Free Apps I use:
3G Watchdog
Advanced Task Killer
Google+
Facebook
HBO Go
Healthy Recipes (yes I'm a fatass on a diet)
IMDB
Movies
Mixology
Nook/Kindle (both give you an old book or two for free)
Out of Milk (shopping list)
Opea Mini
ESPN ScoreCenter
Redbox
Speedtest
TouchTunes (play music at bars with internet juke boxes from your phone. when drunk, at least look at spending $5 a night)
Urbanspoom
WiFi Manager
Where's my Droid
TV.com
TB Now Lite
U-Verse Mobile


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

HTC Thunderbolt all the way!!!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

hey back, howq do you like that u-verse feature? We used to hook a lot of people up with that at AT&T


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> good free games:
> 
> Drag Racing
> Contract Killer
> ...












thanks man


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

10pointers said:


> hey back, howq do you like that u-verse feature? We used to hook a lot of people up with that at AT&T


So there are two uverse apps.

One that controls your dvr and supposedly lets you watch your dvr'd shows. COMPLETE FAIL. never works. All reviews on it are sh*t.

Then theres another uverse app that says you can watch uverse tv on your phone. It costs $10 a month though. Pisses me off, I pay for Uverse tv and internet and have ATT for cell phones and they still want to charge me $10 a month for that. I'm dropping uverse very soon as the service sucks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I have two basic Samsung phones from Verizon, and have no idea what an "OS" is.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> hey back, howq do you like that u-verse feature? We used to hook a lot of people up with that at AT&T


So there are two uverse apps.

One that controls your dvr and supposedly lets you watch your dvr'd shows. COMPLETE FAIL. never works. All reviews on it are sh*t.

Then theres another uverse app that says you can watch uverse tv on your phone. It costs $10 a month though. Pisses me off, I pay for Uverse tv and internet and have ATT for cell phones and they still want to charge me $10 a month for that. I'm dropping uverse very soon as the service sucks.
[/quote]

As a former ATT employee - I dont blame you lol. The service standards are far lower than anything else Ive encountered.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> hey back, howq do you like that u-verse feature? We used to hook a lot of people up with that at AT&T


So there are two uverse apps.

One that controls your dvr and supposedly lets you watch your dvr'd shows. COMPLETE FAIL. never works. All reviews on it are sh*t.

Then theres another uverse app that says you can watch uverse tv on your phone. It costs $10 a month though. Pisses me off, I pay for Uverse tv and internet and have ATT for cell phones and they still want to charge me $10 a month for that. I'm dropping uverse very soon as the service sucks.
[/quote]

As a former ATT employee - I dont blame you lol. The service standards are far lower than anything else Ive encountered.
[/quote]

I noticed with uverse it freezes constantly. In the middle of a show for 3-5 seconds, once was watching a movie with some crazy broad and it happened like 10-15 times. I was annoyed by it and realized the service they provide is sub par. Add in the DVR has problems too, slow in response, even if it does respond. Sometimes I DVR something and it doesn't show up on the recorded list.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I just switched from a Motorola XT720 to a HTC Panache and i love it !!!
I don't think i could go with anything else than Android !


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

If anyone likes sim city there is a game for android the game called my country is pretty sweet, its a real time game so it runs in the background even when your not directly playing it.


----------

